# Collection of Schwinn Lincolns



## Derek499 (Apr 14, 2021)

I just bought these Schwinn Lincolns yesterday! They’re restored unfortunately, but extremely complete.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 14, 2021)

Deal of the friggin year right there...


----------



## Derek499 (Apr 14, 2021)

I love clipper speedo and clock gauge cluster!


----------



## irene_crystal (Apr 14, 2021)

You beat me to it by minutes!


----------



## biker (Apr 14, 2021)

Worth at least $5K right there.


----------



## 1817cent (Apr 14, 2021)

Eye candy for sure!   Would be nice to see individual pictures of the bikes to further admire.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 14, 2021)

@ Mr. Derek499 Congrats on your.

New (4beautys) Bikes. Just Ride them.

Enjoy it. Like a little kid after Christmas day.!! don't LOOK back for(Nothing!!!)
 

Just Ridden not Hidden. And stay safe with family.!!! and friends!!!...


----------



## Derek499 (Apr 14, 2021)

1817cent said:


> Eye candy for sure!   Would be nice to see individual pictures of the bikes to further admire.



Pics are on the way! Just got done cleaning them.


----------



## Derek499 (Apr 14, 2021)

irene_crystal said:


> You beat me to it by minutes!



Oh well, they pop up once in a while. Good luck next time!


----------



## Derek499 (Apr 14, 2021)

The blue one is apart, getting a new tube and the skip tooth chain revived.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 14, 2021)

@Obi-Wan Schwinnobi


----------



## tacochris (Apr 14, 2021)

Derek499 said:


> The blue one is apart, getting a new tube and the skip tooth chain revived.
> 
> View attachment 1391197
> 
> ...



Some decent rider-quality restorations and I have to say, that red/cream canti-Lincoln is sexy as hell!  
Tell me you didnt do a little dance in your truck seat when you left the dudes house you bought em from.


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 14, 2021)

Very nice bikes. Congratulations


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow, I missed out!


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 14, 2021)

biker said:


> Worth at least $5K right there.



more like $10,000 worth of bikes as they are now.you could get the rims buffed out.the chrome looks like just surface rust.makes you wonder if deals like that will ever come up again?


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 14, 2021)

Best$1200 spent ever!!!


----------



## Derek499 (Apr 14, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Best$1200 spent ever!!!



Took a lot more than that to wind up on top with this deal the seller was pretty overwhelmed, he was getting dozens of calls from around the country


----------



## Derek499 (Apr 14, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Some decent rider-quality restorations and I have to say, that red/cream canti-Lincoln is sexy as hell!
> Tell me you didnt do a little dance in your truck seat when you left the dudes house you bought em from.



I sure did! It’s hard to pick a favorite but I really like the red and cream one. It’s my first bike with a schwinn fender bomb which is very exciting!


----------



## jesus (Apr 17, 2021)

Can anyone tell me how many years they made the manikin and who was the builder


----------



## jesus (Apr 17, 2021)

jesus said:


> Can anyone tell me how many years they made the manikin and who was the builder



I’m sorry I should’ve read how many years did Lincoln was made


----------

